# Dopo 6 mesi



## Attila (19 Febbraio 2012)

Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.

In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.

Cerco di prenderla con filosofia (anche se il mio corpo si ribella: insonnia, nervosismo...), continuo a frequentarla come prima.  E come prima, lei risponde alle mie "provocazioni", resta presente, trasmette gli stessi segnali seduttivi di prima, pur cercando di convincermi,  a parole, a non farmi "illusioni".  E continua cosi', dall'autunno scorso. 

Esiste una ricetta per voltare pagina?  A me sembra che questo gioco sia solo destinato a esasperare il mio desiderio, ma non capisco se sto giocando solo io, o se siamo in due (fermo restando che viviamo tutti e due, per ammissione reciproca, in una relazione di coppia problematica), e che senso abbia tutto cio'.  Immagino che non sia un caso unico...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


Forse sta giocando, forse gli servi per mettere un po' di pepe nella sua vita, forse sei tu che scambi lucciole per lanterne... non frequentarla, mi sembra l'unica cosa sensata...


----------



## Attila (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Forse sta giocando, forse gli servi per mettere un po' di pepe nella sua vita, forse sei tu che scambi lucciole per lanterne... non frequentarla, mi sembra l'unica cosa sensata...


A occhio, direi la seconda tra quelle che hai detto.

Grazie per il consiglio, anche se purtroppo nei vicoli ciechi spesso ci si mette da soli, e per motivi "interni"...


----------



## Sbriciolata (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> A occhio, direi la seconda tra quelle che hai detto.
> 
> Grazie per il consiglio, anche se purtroppo nei vicoli ciechi spesso ci si mette da soli, e per motivi "interni"...


Capita, ma è anche un'occasione per capire un po' di cose, cos'è che ti manca a casa?


----------



## lothar57 (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


ciao Attila,in queste cose non esiste logica,mi permetto di ricordarti che parliamo di altre donne,che ci lasciano briciole.Ti dico in bocca al lop,io sono messo peggio di te,perche le mie donne sono 2...oltre alla moglie


----------



## Tebe (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


I rimpianti fanno più danni che i rimorsi.
Perchè il rimorso è qualcosa che hai vissuto e ti porti dietro. Qualcosa che ti è impresso in mente e non puoi cancellare.
Il rimpianto invece è qualcosa che non hai vissuto se non nella tua testa.
E i rimpianti si idealizzano facendogli assumere contorno e aspettative che in genere poi non si avverano.
Non c'è una ricetta per voltare pagina, se non farlo diventare un rimorso, eventualmente.
O "saltarle addosso" e scoprire se cede o ti da una testata sul setto nasale.


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> I rimpianti fanno più danni che i rimorsi.
> Perchè il rimorso è qualcosa che hai vissuto e ti porti dietro. Qualcosa che ti è impresso in mente e non puoi cancellare.
> Il rimpianto invece è qualcosa che non hai vissuto se non nella tua testa.
> E i rimpianti si idealizzano facendogli assumere contorno e aspettative che in genere poi non si avverano.
> ...


Bellissimo sto post!
Hai ragione...
Sei proprio forte tu!
Auguri...


----------



## contepinceton (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


Ho provato sulla mia pelle che le donne che si comportano come questa...
Sono enormemente fragili e insicure.
Non fanno per me.
Leggere di queste cose mi fa solo innervosire.

Si esiste la ricetta.
Seguire la tua mente e far tacere il cuore.
Curare esclusivamente i tuoi interessi.

Ricorda che quello che potrebbe darti lei, qualsiasi altra potrebbe dartelo e francamente MEGLIO di lei.

Lavorare fianco a fianco...
Sempre un casin!


----------



## Chiara Matraini (19 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...



Scusa, non ho capito....
sei innamorato di lei?


----------



## Attila (19 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non c'è una ricetta per voltare pagina, se non farlo diventare un rimorso, eventualmente.


Se le cose restano cosi', è quello che probabilmente succederà, anche se finora abbiamo entrambi la scusa che i posti che frequentiamo, tutti affollati e zeppi di conoscenze comuni, non lo consentono.  E ogni pomeriggio, a fine giornata lei prende il treno e se ne torna a casa, a 100 km di distanza dal posto di lavoro. Poi magari, come venerdi' scorso, mi scrive dal treno pochi minuti dopo che ci siamo lasciati.



Tebe ha detto:


> O "saltarle addosso" e scoprire se cede o ti da una testata sul setto nasale.


Il problema è che mesi fa è piu' o meno già successo.  Lei ha gentilmente declinato, ma come se la cosa non le dispiacesse e non le cambiasse l'opinione che ha di me: insomma, non ho avuto né la tranquillità del rifiuto deciso, né la soddisfazione del successo.  Non so se mi spiego: io pensavo "o la va o la spacca", e invece sono rimasto in mezzo al guado.


----------



## Attila (19 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ho provato sulla mia pelle che le donne che si comportano come questa...
> Sono enormemente fragili e insicure.



Hai ragione.  Il peggio è sapere che sei predisposto  ... che ti piacciono cosi'...


----------



## Attila (19 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Capita, ma è anche un'occasione per capire un po' di cose, cos'è che ti manca a casa?


Parecchie cose.  La sbandata è stata un'occasione per provare a capire, come dici tu. 
Non ci siamo riusciti.  

Come riassumevo tempo fa a un amico  "ho una compagna che non è una compagna, una famiglia che non è una famiglia, un genitore che è come se non ci fosse, e adesso mi trovo pure un'amante che non fa l'amante".


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Esiste una ricetta per voltare pagina? A me sembra che questo gioco sia solo destinato a esasperare il mio desiderio, ma non capisco se sto giocando solo io, o se siamo in due (fermo restando che viviamo tutti e due, per ammissione reciproca, in una relazione di coppia problematica), e che senso abbia tutto cio'. Immagino che non sia un caso unico...


ci sono passsato: la ricetta per voltare pagina è, appunto voltare pagina. tagliare tutto: telefonate, sms, mail, il tempo passato insieme... io mi sono tolto dal progetto in cui lavorava questa persona (non senza conseguenze lavorative, tra l'altro) devi azzerare la frequentazione, o ridurla il più possibile vicino allo zero. non è indolore, ma funziona. e nel mio caso non ha lasciato nessun rimpianto. però c'è un piccolo particolare: devi volerlo veramente, e leggendoti non è che dai proprio questa impressione...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Parecchie cose.  La sbandata è stata un'occasione per provare a capire, come dici tu.
> Non ci siamo riusciti.
> 
> Come riassumevo tempo fa a un amico  "ho una compagna che non è una compagna, una famiglia che non è una famiglia, un genitore che è come se non ci fosse, e adesso mi trovo pure un'amante che non fa l'amante".


... e ti sei scelto pure un nick... che dove passi tu, non cresce più l'erba, eh?


----------



## stellina (20 Febbraio 2012)

ciao attila, per capire un po' meglio la situazione...puoi raccontarci di più? tipo le vostre età, da quanto sei sposato? tu e la "tua non amante" (come l'hai definita tu) avete figli?


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ci sono passsato: la ricetta per voltare pagina è, appunto voltare pagina. tagliare tutto: telefonate, sms, mail, il tempo passato insieme... io mi sono tolto dal progetto in cui lavorava questa persona (non senza conseguenze lavorative, tra l'altro) devi azzerare la frequentazione, o ridurla il più possibile vicino allo zero. non è indolore, ma funziona. e nel mio caso non ha lasciato nessun rimpianto. però c'è un piccolo particolare: devi volerlo veramente, e leggendoti non è che dai proprio questa impressione...


Ciao passante.


----------



## passante (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Ciao passante.


ciao sbri


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Il problema è che mesi fa è piu' o meno già successo.  Lei ha gentilmente declinato, ma come se la cosa non le dispiacesse e non le cambiasse l'opinione che ha di me: insomma, non ho avuto né la tranquillità del rifiuto deciso, né la soddisfazione del successo.  Non so se mi spiego: io pensavo "o la va o la spacca", e invece sono rimasto in mezzo al guado.


Senti Attila...in onore al nik che porti...
Cosa vuol dire che lei ha gentilmente declinato come se la cosa non le dispiacesse?
Cos'hai fatto...le hai chiesto il permesso prima di baciarla o prenderle la delicata manina?
Un pò più di decisione dai..rischia...che palle i rimpianti.
Si è tirata indietro perchè si fa delle paturnie...si è imposta dei paletti...
E spostale sti paletti...:diavoletto:


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ci sono passsato: la ricetta per voltare pagina è, appunto voltare pagina. tagliare tutto: telefonate, sms, mail, il tempo passato insieme... io mi sono tolto dal progetto in cui lavorava questa persona (non senza conseguenze lavorative, tra l'altro) devi azzerare la frequentazione, o ridurla il più possibile vicino allo zero. non è indolore, ma funziona. e nel mio caso non ha lasciato nessun rimpianto. però c'è un piccolo particolare: devi volerlo veramente, e leggendoti non è che dai proprio questa impressione...


Eh già. La fregatura è che PRIMA non ero sicuro di volerla, e piu' le cose si rivelano astruse, complicate, improbabili, piu' mi sento convinto e coinvolto (e di certo questa "crisi" senza sfogo non ha contribuito a rimettere in ordine i rapporti con la mia partner ...ufficiale - cosa che forse mi motiverebbe a dare un taglio a questa specie di ossessione).

Detto questo ...l'oggetto dell'ossessione non fa nulla per facilitarmi il distacco.  Come se a lei tutto questo andasse benone.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

*ehi Attila...*

... si fa per scherzare... a quanto dici è un periodaccio, proprio per questo ... volevo sdrammatizzare un po'. Posso chiederti perchè dici che la tua compagna non è una compagna? avete figli?


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> ciao attila, per capire un po' meglio la situazione...puoi raccontarci di più? tipo le vostre età, da quanto sei sposato? tu e la "tua non amante" (come l'hai definita tu) avete figli?


Io un po' piu' di 40, in coppia da 7, niente figli. Anche perché da un po' di tempo navighiamo a vista, per cosi' dire...

Lei di qualche anno piu' giovane, anche lei convivente, con due bambini di  6 / 8 anni.  Diciamo piu' interessata ai bambini che al suo partner, di cui non ha mai parlato se non per accennare a difficoltà.


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti Attila...in onore al nik che porti...
> Cosa vuol dire che lei ha gentilmente declinato come se la cosa non le dispiacesse?
> Cos'hai fatto...le hai chiesto il permesso prima di baciarla o prenderle la delicata manina?
> Un pò più di decisione dai..rischia...che palle i rimpianti.
> ...




non le ho proprio chiesto il permesso, ma diciamo ...che ha avuto il tempo di "razionalizzare" le mie intenzioni.  Di far finta che non le avesse capite prima. E di darmi una saggia spiegazione, del tipo "eh, non è il caso, ma guarda un po' che idea"... 

Già di mio sono discreto e prudente ...con una che comunque devo vedere ogni giorno, che porta al lavoro i bambini ecc., forse le remore erano amplificate.  Ora lo sono di meno, forse perché mi sono detto le cose che stai dicendo tu :smile:


----------



## stellina (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Io un po' piu' di 40, in coppia da 7, niente figli. Anche perché da un po' di tempo navighiamo a vista, per cosi' dire...
> 
> Lei di qualche anno piu' giovane, anche lei convivente, con due bambini di  6 / 8 anni.  Diciamo piu' interessata ai bambini che al suo partner, di cui non ha mai parlato se non per accennare a difficoltà.


intanto grazie della risposta.
e se magari, ma dico magari, questo suo giocare e ritrarsi fosse il sintomo di una sua paura...paura di destabilizzare la sua famiglia? se non le piacessi non avrebbe declinato gentilmente e soprattutto avrebbe smesso di stare al gioco all'istante...


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

stellina ha detto:


> e se magari, ma dico magari, questo suo giocare e ritrarsi fosse il sintomo di una sua paura...paura di destabilizzare la sua famiglia? se non le piacessi non avrebbe declinato gentilmente e soprattutto avrebbe smesso di stare al gioco all'istante...


E' quello che penso io. Anche perché nel declinare, d'istinto, ha accennato a quello e a non a altro.

A parte le remore generali legate al suo essere impegnata, credo che percepisca che, con me, ci sia il rischio che il gioco diventi   "pericoloso".  Sul piano dei sentimenti, del non sapere darsi dei limiti precisi, e magari non ha tutti i torti.   Non ero alla ricerca di un'avventura, o almeno, non consapevolmente.  Al punto che mi sto accontentando del contatto che continuiamo ad avere, tenendo al minimo il livello delle mie aspettative.  Ma è chiaro a tutti e due che ci sono dei sottintesi e cose non chiarite (non è che passi da una cosa cosi' a una calorosa amicizia come se niente fosse), e alla lunga l'effetto è micidiale.


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> non le ho proprio chiesto il permesso, ma diciamo ...che ha avuto il tempo di "razionalizzare" le mie intenzioni.  Di far finta che non le avesse capite prima. E di darmi una saggia spiegazione, del tipo "eh, non è il caso, ma guarda un po' che idea"...
> 
> Già di mio sono discreto e prudente ...con una che comunque devo vedere ogni giorno, che porta al lavoro i bambini ecc., forse le remore erano amplificate.  Ora lo sono di meno, forse *perché mi sono detto le cose che stai dicendo tu* :smile:


Ecco appunto...fai il meno prudente e il meno discreto, almeno con lei.:up:
Almeno ne sai una no?
O è un rifiuto netto e allora voltare pagina è più facile oppure...chissà...li poi starà a voi decidere come proseguire


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ecco appunto...fai il meno prudente e il meno discreto, almeno con lei.:up:
> Almeno ne sai una no?
> O è un rifiuto netto e allora voltare pagina è più facile oppure...chissà...li poi starà a voi decidere come proseguire



A parole, il rifiuto C'E'.   Nei fatti, dal body language ai gesti e agli atteggiamenti vari, un po' meno. 
Ok, passero' alle vie di fatto alla prima occasione utile  :up:   Arrivano gli Unni...!!


----------



## Ultimo (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


Classica situazione di tradimento.
Ma forse hai un vantaggio rispetto a chi non sa, a chi non sa che la maggior parte delle volte il tradimento avviene in quei contesti, dove i colleghi avendo l'opportunità di stare tutti i giorni assieme, volano con la fantasia, quella fantasia che, solo la loro testa crea, perchè si crea una situazione di infatuazione-innamoramento che come unico risvolto ha il sesso! mentre da liberi si hanno altri ideali oltre il sesso, mentre nella tua situazione, è un richiamo ai vecchi desideri, alle vecche sensazioni ed emozioni che, adesso nel tuo rapporto di coppia si sono evoluti. E se nella sua evoluzione tu adesso ti ritrovi a pensare di tradire, qualcosa nel tuo rapporto di coppia forse non va.Ma è anche possibile che, tutto quello che io abbia scritto sia soltanto fantasia. Forse nel tuo caso subentra il fatto che ovunque è scritto e tutti sanno, cioè  che l'essere umano per istinto sia poligamo. Se fantasia fosse, ricordati soltanto una cosa, sei sposato! hai una moglie a cui rendere conto, hai te stesso a cui rendere conto, ed hai da rendere conto anche alla possibile amante, e a chi è parente vicino a lei compreso il marito. Ed infine che dirti?, è solo un mio pensiero quello scritto,e per ognuno di noi può assumere un valore diverso tradire o non tradire, basta leggersi dentro e capire chi si è, cosa si vuole, e se siamo onesti con noi stessi e con chi abbiamo giurato fedeltà. 

E nel tuo caso visto che, hai la possibilità di leggerci, di sapere, di capire, le attenuanti che, potresti usare per difenderti, e parlo di quelle attenuanti che stanno dentro i tuoi pensieri, e non quelli che, potresti dire se scoperto.
Sono ancor di più di meno.


----------



## Eliade.temp (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Esiste una ricetta per voltare pagina?


Forse si o forse no, dipende da quanta voglia e determinazione hai.
Un'idea per passare il tempo sarebbe quello di dedicarsi alla risoluzione del tuo rapporto ufficiale.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Forse si o forse no, dipende da quanta voglia e determinazione hai.
> Un'idea per passare il tempo sarebbe quello di dedicarsi alla risoluzione del tuo rapporto ufficiale.


:up:


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Classica situazione di tradimento.
> Ma forse hai un vantaggio rispetto a chi non sa, a chi non sa che la maggior parte delle volte il tradimento avviene in quei contesti, dove i colleghi avendo l'opportunità di stare tutti i giorni assieme, volano con la fantasia, quella fantasia che, solo la loro testa crea, perchè si crea una situazione di infatuazione-innamoramento che come unico risvolto ha il sesso! mentre da liberi si hanno altri ideali oltre il sesso, mentre nella tua situazione, è un richiamo ai vecchi desideri, alle vecche sensazioni ed emozioni che, adesso nel tuo rapporto di coppia si sono evoluti. E se nella sua evoluzione tu adesso ti ritrovi a pensare di tradire, qualcosa nel tuo rapporto di coppia forse non va.Ma è anche possibile che, tutto quello che io abbia scritto sia soltanto fantasia. Forse nel tuo caso subentra il fatto che ovunque è scritto e tutti sanno, cioè che l'essere umano per istinto sia poligamo. Se fantasia fosse, ricordati soltanto una cosa, sei sposato! hai una moglie a cui rendere conto, hai te stesso a cui rendere conto, ed hai da rendere conto anche alla possibile amante, e a chi è parente vicino a lei compreso il marito. Ed infine che dirti?, è solo un mio pensiero quello scritto,e per ognuno di noi può assumere un valore diverso tradire o non tradire, basta leggersi dentro e capire chi si è, cosa si vuole, e se siamo onesti con noi stessi e con chi abbiamo giurato fedeltà.
> 
> E nel tuo caso visto che, hai la possibilità di leggerci, di sapere, di capire, le attenuanti che, potresti usare per difenderti, e parlo di quelle attenuanti che stanno dentro i tuoi pensieri, e non quelli che, potresti dire se scoperto.
> Sono ancor di più di meno.



Non sono sposato, ma è un dettaglio.  Non mi sono mai sentito poligamo per vocazione, o per convinzione.  Ma devo dire che l'attrazione verso altre donne non coincide automaticamente con una spinta a rompere con la mia compagna: la crisi di una coppia - la mia - ha una tempistica, e motivazioni a se stanti.  Diciamo che si tratta piu' della scoperta di una parte di me che non conoscevo, e che non so come gestire.  E' ovvio che il tutto ha anche implicazioni morali piu' generali. Pero' quando a un certo punto, sul piano dei sentimenti, la tua partner smette DUREVOLMENTE di essere la priorità, le cose si complicano


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Forse si o forse no, dipende da quanta voglia e determinazione hai.
> Un'idea per passare il tempo sarebbe quello di dedicarsi alla risoluzione del tuo rapporto ufficiale.


eh ma... di quello non ne vuole parlare... io ho provato a chiedere... gli sarò antipatica... saranno i capelli...


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Eliade.temp ha detto:


> Forse si o forse no, dipende da quanta voglia e determinazione hai.
> Un'idea per passare il tempo sarebbe quello di dedicarsi alla risoluzione del tuo rapporto ufficiale.



Ci ho passato parecchio tempo.  Per dirla brutalmente, rompere è molto piu' facile quando c'è qualcun altro/a di mezzo. O quando all'altro/a puoi rimproverare qualche cosa di concreto, o di grave...


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... di quello non ne vuole parlare... io ho provato a chiedere... gli sarò antipatica... saranno i capelli...


si', era per via dei capelli...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> si', era per via dei capelli...


Ecco, lo sapevo... proverò a piastrarli


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Hai ragione.  Il peggio è sapere che sei predisposto  ... che ti piacciono cosi'...


No...
Ok vai avanti...
Poi piangerai lacrime amare...
Ti fanno uscire pazzo quelle lì...
Sono come schizzofreniche...

Un giorno...ah ho solo che te che mi capisci...
Il giorno dopo...tu non mi capisci...

Il mio unico sentimento a furia di dai è questo...

Ma te ne vai un po' a fare in culo eh? Si o no?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> No...
> Ok vai avanti...
> Poi piangerai lacrime amare...
> Ti fanno uscire pazzo quelle lì...
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


I know the feeling. I know very well. Quando è capitato a me feci l'unica cosa che non avrei dovuto fare. Darle tempo di pensare. La vuoi ? Devi essere un Caterpillar. Anzi devi essere come 

A come Atrocità
Doppia T come Terremoto e Tragedia
I come Ira di Dio
L come Laco di Sangue
A come Adesso ti prendo e ti metto a mamma d'agnello


----------



## Salomè (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


E se alla tipa piacesse semplicemente essere "corteggiata"? se volesse solo l'aspetto platonico della vostra storia? ci son donne che così tengono salvi i loro rapporti e allo stesso tempo si sentono vive solo per il piacere di essere desiderate e desiderare...


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E se alla tipa piacesse semplicemente essere "corteggiata"? se volesse solo l'aspetto platonico della vostra storia? ci son donne che così tengono salvi i loro rapporti e allo stesso tempo si sentono vive solo per il piacere di essere desiderate e desiderare...


E beh Salomè ma così è crudele eh... L'uomo è uomo


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> I know the feeling. I know very well. Quando è capitato a me feci l'unica cosa che non avrei dovuto fare. Darle tempo di pensare. La vuoi ? Devi essere un Caterpillar. Anzi devi essere come
> 
> A come Atrocità
> Doppia T come Terremoto e Tragedia
> ...


[video=youtube;E2gonRIln0A]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E2gonRIln0A&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ci ho passato parecchio tempo.  Per dirla brutalmente, rompere è molto piu' facile quando c'è qualcun altro/a di mezzo. O quando all'altro/a puoi rimproverare qualche cosa di concreto, o di grave...


Appunto, visto che la cosa non è facile perderai parecchio tempo per mettere ordine nella tua vita di coppia ufficiale...hai visto mai che sblocchi una delle due situazioni?
Visto che ora sei tecnicamente senza amante, hai meno defaillance nei confronti della tua compagna ufficiale.
Secondo me è meglio lasciare quando non si ha un'amante... 



Sbriciolata ha detto:


> eh ma... di quello non ne vuole parlare... io ho provato a chiedere... gli sarò antipatica... saranno i capelli...


Beh...non posso mica dargli torto! :rotfl:
Dovresti fare qualcosa per questi capelli, li vedo un po', come dire, viscosi! :carneval:


----------



## Salomè (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> E beh Salomè ma così è crudele eh... L'uomo è uomo


Ho capito ma...in 6 mesi...nemmeno una strusciatin??  io la vedo così: o vuole solo giocare ad acchiapparello o è così assennata da tener presente il fatto di essere impegnata e con figli...o entrambe le cose!
Oltretutto c'è da dire che lui ha fatto intendere di essere in crisi con la compagna. E non avendo figli è molto più facile lasciarla. Chi se lo accolla dopo che lui si ritrova single e sprizza ammmmmore da tutti i pori?


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Ho capito ma...in 6 mesi...nemmeno una strusciatin??  io la vedo così: o vuole solo giocare ad acchiapparello o è così assennata da tener presente il fatto di essere impegnata e con figli...o entrambe le cose!
> Oltretutto c'è da dire che lui ha fatto intendere di essere in crisi con la compagna. E non avendo figli è molto più facile lasciarla. Chi se lo accolla dopo che lui si ritrova single e sprizza ammmmmore da tutti i pori?


Mah io certe donne non le capisco :mrgreen:.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ne ho già scritto...  Forse voltare pagina dopo un tradimento NON consumato è ancora piu' difficile: la situazione non mi si era presentata prima, quindi non lo so.
> 
> In pratica: lavoriamo fianco a fianco da anni, percepisco la sua disponibilità, a un certo punto lei comincia a interessarmi seriamente.  Intensifico la frequentazione, le uscite nelle pause che il lavoro ci lascia, poi le uscite, poi il progetto di un viaggio assieme.  Esito anche io, ma la mia coppia "legittima" è in seria difficoltà da tempo, e mi rendo conto a poco a poco che quest'altra persona ha preso un posto sempre piu' importante nella mia testa.  Il gioco diventa un pochino piu' esplicito ...e di colpo lei si "sveglia", si ricorda di avere un compagno e due figli, e si tira indietro.  Probabilmente percepisce la mia confusione, non vuole essere la scusa per scuotere una relazione in difficoltà.  Dice che forse ho equivocato i suoi segnali, che forse anche lei si era un po' sbilanciata ma insomma ...vuole lasciare le cose come stanno.
> 
> ...


la ricetta per voltare pagina già te l'ha data lei "non farti illusioni" ...
A giocare siete in due ....non cercare il senso a tutto ....è così che và....ora....
Il tuo desiderio penso che comunque sia uguale al suo solo che lei non si vuole buttare .....vedi un pò tu il da farsi...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Mah io certe donne non le capisco :mrgreen:.


Posso fare una domanda? Colleghi... ma... ruoli paritari? Scusate la malignità insita(saranno i capelli), ne ho viste tante però... come dire... ehm... diciamo illudere, alludere... per tornaconto.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda? Colleghi... ma... ruoli paritari? Scusate la malignità insita(saranno i capelli), ne ho viste tante però... come dire... ehm... *diciamo illudere, alludere... per tornaconto*.


In effetti Sbri sai che potrebbe essere, ma quante ne sai


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Posso fare una domanda? Colleghi... ma... ruoli paritari? Scusate la malignità insita(saranno i capelli), ne ho viste tante però... come dire... ehm... diciamo illudere, alludere... per tornaconto.


sai che non c'avevo pensato.....ma effettivamente..... :mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> In effetti Sbri sai che potrebbe essere, ma quante ne sai


Si acquisisce esperienza con l'età... almeno quella, visto tutto quello che si perde...


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> E se alla tipa piacesse semplicemente essere "corteggiata"? se volesse solo l'aspetto platonico della vostra storia? ci son donne che così tengono salvi i loro rapporti e allo stesso tempo si sentono vive solo per il piacere di essere desiderate e desiderare...


Certo, è una situazione di questo tipo.  E se è cosi' le cose potrebbero non evolvere mai... 

Per questo darle uno scossone (alla situazione) perché il gioco che in qualche modo la soddisfa è diventata una specie di trappola che mi impedisce di essere lucido - tra l'altro - su altre situazioni e altre priorità.


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Si acquisisce esperienza con l'età... almeno quella, visto tutto quello che si perde...


Oddio mi sa che io l'esperienza nemmeno con l'età eh. Sono senza speranza, sigh


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti Attila...in onore al nik che porti...
> Cosa vuol dire che lei ha gentilmente declinato come se la cosa non le dispiacesse?
> Cos'hai fatto...le hai chiesto il permesso prima di baciarla o prenderle la delicata manina?
> Un pò più di decisione dai..rischia...che palle i rimpianti.
> ...


Forse non sono i paletti .....ma vede che lui è un attimino un pò più preso di lei .....
E non vuole andare a mettersi nei casini.....
Sai cosa vuol dire uno che si fa illusioni su di te mentre tu più di tanto non puoi dare.....


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> sai che non c'avevo pensato.....ma effettivamente..... :mrgreen:



No, sono tecnicamente "superiore" di grado, ma non posso fare niente di concreto per lei (offrirle il caffé conta?) e escludo categoricamente questa ipotesi.  In piu' lavoravamo nella stessa ...configurazione da qualche anno, e ho potuto osservare come si comporta.  Tutte le altre ipotesi sono plausibili, ma questa no


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non sono i paletti .....ma vede che lui è un attimino un pò più preso di lei .....
> E non vuole andare a mettersi nei casini.....
> Sai cosa vuol dire uno che si fa illusioni su di te mentre tu più di tanto non puoi dare.....


Sì ma se fosse così il giochino lo chiudi presto, non la tiri così per le lunghe.


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> la ricetta per voltare pagina già te l'ha data lei "non farti illusioni" ...
> A giocare siete in due ....non cercare il senso a tutto ....è così che và....ora....
> Il tuo desiderio penso che comunque sia uguale al suo solo che lei non si vuole buttare .....vedi un pò tu il da farsi...


Il "non farti illusioni" l'ho recepito e gliel'ho anche espresso.  E francamente, anche nell'annebbiamento attuale, non la vedo come una partner realistica.  Siamo molto diversi (non è bello dirlo, ma anche per livello socioeducativo.  Il che fa si' che non abbiamo tanto in comune, eccetto gli ammiccamenti reciproci), e la fregatura è che questa consapevolezza ha finito per attrarmi.


----------



## lothar57 (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Senti Attila...in onore al nik che porti...
> Cosa vuol dire che lei ha gentilmente declinato come se la cosa non le dispiacesse?
> Cos'hai fatto...le hai chiesto il permesso prima di baciarla o prenderle la delicata manina?
> Un pò più di decisione dai..rischia...che palle i rimpianti.
> ...


ma infatti non capisco tutte queste storie che si mette..ci vuole decisione in queste cose.
Poi voi donne ci volete cosi'no???


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Il "non farti illusioni" l'ho recepito e gliel'ho anche espresso. E francamente, anche nell'annebbiamento attuale, non la vedo come una partner realistica. Siamo molto diversi (non è bello dirlo, ma anche per livello socioeducativo. Il che fa si' che non abbiamo tanto in comune, eccetto gli ammiccamenti reciproci), e la fregatura è che questa consapevolezza ha finito per attrarmi.


aspè aspè...ora che mi ricordo...ma la tua "collega" non è quella che aveva detto che aveva paura del marito e di essere beccata????


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> No, sono tecnicamente "superiore" di grado, ma non posso fare niente di concreto per lei (offrirle il caffé conta?) e escludo categoricamente questa ipotesi. In piu' lavoravamo nella stessa ...configurazione da qualche anno, e ho potuto osservare come si comporta. Tutte le altre ipotesi sono plausibili, ma questa no


Meglio così, una farfallona la capisco... le stronze arriviste no.


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Sì ma se fosse così il giochino lo chiudi presto, non la tiri così per le lunghe.



Io la vedo così:
A tutti e due piace questo " gioco" che poi tanto gioco non è.....
Lui la desidera ma lei non vuole dargli quello che vuole   e cosa è che in fondo vuole ?
Andarci a letto...... probabilmente per avere quella sensazione di amore che non ha in questo momento ....
E una volta che ha ottenuto questo il "gioco si complica " perchè da quanto ha spiegato, lui cerca qualcosa di più che una sola scopatina ,cerca un qualcosa che dia una svolta alla sua vita .....
Il perchè la tiri per le lunghe secondo me è perchè a lei piace tutto ciò almeno quanto a lui .....
Ma non vuole casini nè sul lavoro nè a casa.....

Insomma due che se la intendono è facile identificarli no! 
Bho così la vedo io...


----------



## Salomè (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Certo, è una situazione di questo tipo.  E se è cosi' le cose potrebbero non evolvere mai...
> 
> Per questo darle uno scossone (alla situazione) perché il gioco che in qualche modo la soddisfa è diventata una specie di trappola che mi impedisce di essere lucido - tra l'altro - su altre situazioni e altre priorità.


Eh lo capisco,sentire solo l'eau de gnocc senza stringere nulla non ti fa di certo star bene.
Fossi in te non partirei all'attacco,anzi. Indifferenza totale. Snobbala. Vedrai che se le tue attenzioni caleranno,il canto della sirena diventerà sempre più forte...Addirittura ti chiederà pure spiegazioni per la tua improvvisa freddezza. "Cara,non era quello che volevi????" Poi te la ritrovi lì su un piatto d'argento


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Eh lo capisco,sentire solo l'eau de gnocc senza stringere nulla non ti fa di certo star bene.
> Fossi in te non partirei all'attacco,anzi. Indifferenza totale. Snobbala. Vedrai che se le tue attenzioni caleranno,il canto della sirena diventerà sempre più forte...Addirittura ti chiederà pure spiegazioni per la tua improvvisa freddezza. "Cara,non era quello che volevi????" Poi te la ritrovi lì su un piatto d'argento


Concordo. Eau de gnocc :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Forse non sono i paletti .....ma vede che lui è un attimino un pò più preso di lei .....
> E non vuole andare a mettersi nei casini.....
> Sai cosa vuol dire uno che si fa illusioni su di te mentre tu più di tanto non puoi dare.....


Si lo so...
E per quante docce fredde gli dai...
Lui non molla...e diventa vieppiù appiciccoso...
Un brutto giorno con gli occhi fuori dalle orbite come una pazza gli fai...e muovendo la mano come un ducetto...e scandendo bene le parole dici...MOL...LA...MI...HO DET:::TO MOLL:::A::MI CHE MI STAI CON IL FIATO SUL COLLO...MOL...LA...MI...:carneval::carneval::carneval:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Io la vedo così:
> A tutti e due piace questo " gioco" che poi tanto gioco non è.....
> Lui la desidera ma lei non vuole dargli quello che vuole   e cosa è che in fondo vuole ?
> Andarci a letto...... probabilmente per avere quella sensazione di amore che non ha in questo momento ....
> ...


Atenta...Maestra...del conte...
Come la vedi questa?
Io ci scoperei ma poi ho paura che mi piaccia così tanto da non essere più capace di fare a meno...e quindi perdere il controllo della situazione...
Perchè qui facile dire vuoi scoparmi...
Tu scopi con me quando lo dico io donna, e quando mi va a me, perchè io non mi faccio comandare da nessuno...
Altrimenti vuoi il contentin?

Mi spieghi?


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Salomè ha detto:


> Eh lo capisco,sentire solo l'eau de gnocc senza stringere nulla non ti fa di certo star bene.
> Fossi in te non partirei all'attacco,anzi. Indifferenza totale. Snobbala. Vedrai che se le tue attenzioni caleranno,il canto della sirena diventerà sempre più forte...Addirittura ti chiederà pure spiegazioni per la tua improvvisa freddezza. "Cara,non era quello che volevi????" Poi te la ritrovi lì su un piatto d'argento


Per un po' non ho potuto rispondervi.  Dovevo ribattere ai suoi 12 emails dell'ultima ora e poi scendere al caffé con lei per studiare una guida di un paese africano.  Le mie giornate trascorrono cosi'...   In fondo (come diceva quel giornalista) "è una faticaccia, ma è sempre meglio che lavorare" 

La strategia dell'indifferenza (quella che di solito mi consigliano gli uomini) la facciamo cominciare tra un po'.


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> aspè aspè...ora che mi ricordo...ma la tua "collega" non è quella che aveva detto che aveva paura del marito e di essere beccata????


No. Cioè ne avevo parlato, il marito (non ufficiale) esiste ma non ha mai detto che aveva paura...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> No. Cioè ne avevo parlato, il marito (non ufficiale) esiste ma non ha mai detto che aveva paura...


in che senso "non ufficiale"????


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Per un po' non ho potuto rispondervi.  Dovevo ribattere ai suoi 12 emails dell'ultima ora e poi scendere al caffé con lei per studiare una guida di un paese africano.  Le mie giornate trascorrono cosi'...   In fondo (come diceva quel giornalista) "è una faticaccia, ma è sempre meglio che lavorare"
> 
> *La strategia dell'indifferenza (quella che di solito mi consigliano gli uomini) la facciamo cominciare tra un po'.*



Ma quale strategia dell'indifferenza. 

Come il quattro di spade appoggiata al muro.

Fermo restando il suo sacrosanto diritto di darti una testata sulle gengive, almeno sai di che morte devi morire.


Agevolo una visione del quattro di spade


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> in che senso "non ufficiale"????


Mi sa che è un altra storia... in quella che ricordiamo io e te c'era un marito, incazzoso pure.


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi sa che è un altra storia... in quella che ricordiamo io e te c'era un marito, incazzoso pure.


:thinking:già.....


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :thinking:già.....



c'è un compagno, non un marito.  Lavora nelle costruzioni quindi magari è incazzoso ma ufficialmente non ne so niente ;-)


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Atenta...Maestra...del conte...
> Come la vedi questa?
> Io ci scoperei ma poi ho paura che mi piaccia così tanto da non essere più capace di fare a meno...e quindi perdere il controllo della situazione...
> *Perchè qui facile dire vuoi scoparmi...
> ...


Mi togli il fiato se mi parli così...
Nessuno ha mai osato tanto....http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/lecchino.gif


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Mi togli il fiato se mi parli così...
> Nessuno ha mai osato tanto....http://www.tradimento.net/images/smilies/lecchino.gif


Non mi hai capito...
E' la donna che parla così a lui no?
E lui sta là come un mona ad aspettare l'osso dalla padrona no?

Comunque sono lecchinoooooooooooooooooo....
:mrgreen::mrgreen::mrgreen:

Mi chiamano figaro!:carneval:


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Non mi hai capito...
> E' la donna che parla così a lui no?
> E lui sta là come un mona ad aspettare l'osso dalla padrona no?
> 
> ...



Peccato mi ero fatta prendere dall'euforia infatti il lecchino era ciò che farei io se qualcuno osasse tanto...

Ma comunque non cambia mi da che se lo fanno una volta poi potrebbe anche arrivare a trattario cosí...
Magari non con questi termini ma......


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Peccato mi ero fatta prendere dall'euforia infatti il lecchino era ciò che farei io se qualcuno osasse tanto...
> 
> Ma comunque non cambia mi da che se lo fanno una volta poi potrebbe anche arrivare a trattario cosí...
> Magari non con questi termini ma......



Ma è abbastanza lampante che le cose stanno cosi'.  Finche tutto rimane a questo livello, lei ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, non ha (per cosi' dire) niente da rimproverarsi perché non prende iniziative, ecc.  

Detto questo, non è da sottovalutare il fatto che l'unico tempo di cui disponiamo sono pause strappate al lavoro, in cui il controllo sociale è sempre presente.  E questi spazi li devo creare io, è come se dovessi ricominciare a conquistarla ogni giorno.  Certo, l'ideale sarebbe passare ad altro...


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma è abbastanza lampante che le cose stanno cosi'.  Finche tutto rimane a questo livello, lei ha il coltello dalla parte del manico, non ha (per cosi' dire) niente da rimproverarsi perché non prende iniziative, ecc.
> 
> Detto questo, non è da sottovalutare il fatto che l'unico tempo di cui disponiamo sono pause strappate al lavoro, in cui il controllo sociale è sempre presente.  E questi spazi li devo creare io, è come se dovessi ricominciare a conquistarla ogni giorno.  Certo, l'ideale sarebbe passare ad altro...


Mah fidati...
Tu trovi gli spazi...
E lei avrà sempre da ridire che non le va bene...
Sempre più convinto che ne esci pazzo...

Contento te...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Mah fidati...
> Tu trovi gli spazi...
> E lei avrà sempre da ridire che non le va bene...
> Sempre più convinto che ne esci pazzo...
> ...


Questo è vero! 

Attila se si vuole il tempo e il modo lo si trova sempre


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> Questo è vero!
> 
> Attila se si vuole il tempo e il modo lo si trova sempre



Come le scuse no?
Anche le scuse per non potere si trovano sempre eh?
Ergo siamo sempre lì...

Se una persona è seriamente interessata a certi discorsi...uauauauauaua...oh se te lo fa capire....eh?

E non mena tanto il can per l'aia...
Ma ti dice....Miaoooooooooooooo....sono qui...


----------



## Simy (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Come le scuse no?
> Anche le scuse per non potere si trovano sempre eh?
> Ergo siamo sempre lì...
> 
> ...


già! 

ma io credo che lei non sia interessata ad andare fino in fondo...ma solo a lasciarsi corteggiare


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> già!
> 
> ma io credo che lei non sia interessata ad andare fino in fondo...ma solo a lasciarsi corteggiare



E' una cosa che,in termini diversi, mi ha detto anche lei. 

Solo che non credo possa pensare che per un uomo la cosa funzioni cosi', e che il suo "lasciarsi corteggiare" sia qualcosa di minimamente appagante (oddio, salvo se lo si classifica come una specie di passatempo).  Ma quando sai per certo che dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno interessato a te in modo un po' piu' sostanzioso ...lo stare al gioco diventa quasi perverso.  Anche se al mondo esiste di tutto...


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> E' una cosa che,in termini diversi, mi ha detto anche lei.
> 
> Solo che non credo possa pensare che per un uomo la cosa funzioni cosi', e che il suo "lasciarsi corteggiare" sia qualcosa di minimamente appagante (oddio, salvo se lo si classifica come una specie di passatempo). Ma quando sai per certo che dall'altra parte c'è qualcuno interessato a te in modo un po' piu' sostanzioso ...lo stare al gioco diventa quasi perverso. Anche se al mondo esiste di tutto...


Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?

Io mi divertirei, come ti suggerisce Tubarao, ad inchiodarla di sorpresa ad una parete.
Le schiaffi la lingua in bocca, una mano tra le cosce, la lasci lì a metà quando hai capito che cederebbe e dal giorno dopo non la caghi più.
E vaffanculo.


----------



## Tubarao (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
> Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
> Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?
> 
> ...


Mi sembrava di predicare nel deserto, perdindirindina  Grazie


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tubarao ha detto:


> Mi sembrava di predicare nel deserto, perdindirindina  Grazie


E ti pare :mrgreen: E' un piacere :mrgreen:


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
> Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
> Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?
> 
> ...


Ma porc...porc...porcc...porcc...e io là a fare lo zerbino...ma porcc....
La prossima volta mi comporto così...
Garantito come l'oro....

Ma porcc...porcc...


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
> Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
> Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?
> 
> ...


Ok, prometto di valutare questa soluzione :up:   In fondo non ho un granché da perdere...


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...porc...porcc...porcc...e io là a fare lo zerbino...ma porcc....
> La prossima volta mi comporto così...
> Garantito come l'oro....
> 
> Ma porcc...porcc...


Vittorie morali, Conte: in alcuni casi bisogna proprio prendersele


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ok, prometto di valutare questa soluzione :up: *In fondo non ho un granché da perdere...*


No, infatti :up:


----------



## MK (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ma porc...porc...porcc...porcc...e io là a fare *lo zerbino*...ma porcc....
> La prossima volta mi comporto così...
> Garantito come l'oro....
> 
> Ma porcc...porcc...


Lo zerbino? Ma no, non si fa. Non si può. Qualcuno lo aiuti


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

MK ha detto:


> Lo zerbino? Ma no, non si fa. Non si può. Qualcuno lo aiuti


Tranquilla fui salvato dalla Matraini in persona!
Il Conte è un temerario si salva sempre in corner...
E come i gatti ha milla vite...frrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrr...

I rammolliti non servono a nessuno...
E un uomo che frigna perchè una l'ha trattato male non si può vedere...

O uomo piangi perchè ti ha beccato una gallina eh no eh?

[video=youtube;Np2ly89_vqQ]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Np2ly89_vqQ&feature=related[/video]


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
> Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
> Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?
> 
> ...


*
*:up::up::up::up:


----------



## Eliade (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Non bisogna mai stupirsi troppo della mancanza di scrupoli della gente.
> Hai incontrato una *Profumiera d.o.c.*: te la sventola sotto il naso, te la fa annusare, e non l'avrai mai.
> Perchè la considerazione è minima: a lei il gioco piace, a te non ti obbliga nessuno, dunque se sbavi e brami anche di fronte al diniego sarà mica un problema suo, dico bene?
> 
> ...


E sono più che d'accordo!!
Mi sono fermata a pag. due ma 'sto post mi piace!!!! :up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ok, prometto di valutare questa soluzione :up:   In fondo non ho un granché da perdere...


A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


----------



## contepinceton (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


GRAN FINALE....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
Visto...
Per come la giri hanno sempre ragione loro...visto?

Fuggi finchè puoi...

Ma guai a dire loro...bastarde eh?...

Visto?


----------



## lunaiena (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


Che sia questo il segreto per voltare pagina??


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> GRAN FINALE....AHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAH...
> Visto...
> Per come la giri hanno sempre ragione loro...visto?
> 
> ...


Scherzi Conte? vale la pena perderci tanto tempo per una che dispensa eau de gnoc... gli ha fatto credere di avere qualcosa in esclusiva, no? poi dicono tanto... mica cambiato nulla eh? legge della domanda e dell'offerta...  e ci si casca sempre su sti trucchetti. Poi cosa fa lui? le salta addosso? e come si permette? mica può prendere ciò che lei era determinata a far solo annusare, no?E attenzione... lo stupro non è neanche parente qui! Si parla di giochini... e di controllo, di potere.


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


Azz, non ci avevo pensato... Vabbè, ma Attila dispone di un'ingente quantità di mail, sms ed altre prove che dimostrano che casomai l'irretito è lui. E lei, secondo me, è una cacasotto.


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


Ah ah è la mia parola contro la sua   Diro' che mi ha provocato, che ha cominciato lei, che si è denudata le braccia perché constatassi che il gatto l'aveva graffiata con violenza (quest'ultima è vera e risale a oggi pomeriggio)!


----------



## Tebe (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> A parte una denuncia per molestie sessuali sul lavoro... ma sono dettagli


Una così non avrebbe le palle nemmeno per denunciare Nonna Papera.
sarebbe troppo sputtanata di una cosa che ha contribuito largamente a creare.
naaaa.
Attila.
saltale addosso. Senza pietà


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Azz, non ci avevo pensato... Vabbè, ma Attila dispone di un'ingente quantità di mail, sms ed altre prove che dimostrano che casomai l'irretito è lui. E lei, secondo me, è una cacasotto.


le mail di lei sono 1300, ho l'abitudine di non buttare via niente...


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> le mail di lei sono 1300, ho l'abitudine di non buttare via niente...


:up:


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Azz, non ci avevo pensato... Vabbè, ma Attila dispone di un'ingente quantità di mail, sms ed altre prove che dimostrano che casomai l'irretito è lui. E lei, secondo me, è una cacasotto.


No, lei è una che si diverte a saperlo con una lingua lunga un palmo fuori...perchè così ne può fare ciò che vuole. Se lui dovesse ribaltare la posizione da dominato a dominante, capace pure che si incazza... comunque facile che non si diverta più. Il potere di vedere un uomo che nella vita ha una posizione dominante rispetto alla tua, ridotto ad uno sguardo implorante... è una bella seduzione per certe donne.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> le mail di lei sono 1300, ho l'abitudine di non buttare via niente...


Bravissimo, è un mondo difficile... meglio documentarsi


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila, però, permettimi di sottolineare che sei avanti anni luce rispetto a lei...
Ma che ci stai a perdere del tempo a fare?
Orgoglio virile ferito?
Eddai...

:sonar:


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Una così non avrebbe le palle nemmeno per denunciare Nonna Papera.
> sarebbe troppo sputtanata di una cosa che ha contribuito largamente a creare.
> naaaa.
> Attila.
> saltale addosso. Senza pietà



Non mi denuncerebbe, non ho la minima remora da quel punto di vista.  

Ma tecnicamente non è nemmeno vero che mi sta provocando.  Il gioco lo alimento io, e lei lo tiene vivo ...fino a un certo punto.  Saro' naif oltre ogni limite, ma la cosa che la muove, per me, è piu' l'insicurezza e il bisogno di gratificazioni che una cosa consapevole.  E' una persona molto gentile e accondiscendente, nella vita ordinaria.  E con un'autostima piuttosto bassa.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Attila, però, permettimi di sottolineare che sei avanti anni luce rispetto a lei...
> Ma che ci stai a perdere del tempo a fare?
> Orgoglio virile ferito?
> Eddai...
> ...


Mi hai letto nel pensiero... ma cercati una donna vera, no? Una roba semplice... sì o no, senza tanti giochetti...ok...un po' ci stanno, ma 6 mesi...


----------



## Leda (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Mi hai letto nel pensiero... ma cercati una donna vera, no? Una roba semplice... sì o no, senza tanti giochetti...ok...un po' ci stanno, ma 6 mesi...


Forse Attila aveva bisogno di qualche impresa difficile e intrigante che gli tenesse la mente occupata per non pensare a delle grane serie che non ha molta voglia di affrontare


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Attila, però, permettimi di sottolineare che sei avanti anni luce rispetto a lei...
> Ma che ci stai a perdere del tempo a fare?
> Orgoglio virile ferito?
> Eddai...
> ...



E se ti rispondessi che non lo capisco neanch'io?  Temo che il suo modo infantile di comportarsi, di lasciarsi catturare per poi sfuggire continuamente, in qualche modo strano, mi abbia sedotto.   Ho già vissuto cose del genere.   Paradossalmente, finché il gioco non sfuma, io sto relativamente bene.  E' una specie di narcotico


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Forse Attila aveva bisogno di qualche impresa difficile e intrigante che gli tenesse la mente occupata per non pensare a delle grane serie che non ha molta voglia di affrontare



Fuochino.  Mi è capitato di cacciarmi in questi vicoli ciechi pieni di mistero e di fumosità anche da single, figuriamoci adesso che la cosa mi serve da alibi per non scegliere che strada prendere...


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> E se ti rispondessi che non lo capisco neanch'io?  Temo che il suo modo infantile di comportarsi, di lasciarsi catturare per poi sfuggire continuamente, in qualche modo strano, mi abbia sedotto.   Ho già vissuto cose del genere.   Paradossalmente, finché il gioco non sfuma, io sto relativamente bene.  E' una specie di narcotico


Senti... mi stavo trattenendo... ma adesso te lo dico. Io ho la fortissima impressione che trattasi di esemplare di felino femmina deceduta = gatta morta. Genere pericolosissimo. Io te l'ho detto, spero per te di sbagliarmi, mi stai pure simpatico.


----------



## Attila (20 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> No, lei è una che si diverte a saperlo con una lingua lunga un palmo fuori...perchè così ne può fare ciò che vuole. Se lui dovesse ribaltare la posizione da dominato a dominante, capace pure che si incazza... comunque facile che non si diverta più. Il potere di vedere un uomo che nella vita ha una posizione dominante rispetto alla tua, ridotto ad uno sguardo implorante... è una bella seduzione per certe donne.


Ma in realtà di me non fa nulla, e non mi chiede nulla.  Se c'è una soddisfazione, è solo psicologica.


----------



## Sbriciolata (20 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma in realtà di me non fa nulla, e non mi chiede nulla.  Se c'è una soddisfazione, è solo psicologica.


e ti pare poco? ma lei va a casa tutta contenta, no? e si dice' se io volessi...' oh, l'abbiamo provato tutte in un modo o nell'altro... solo che normalmente il primo giorno ti senti una gran gnocca... poi passa perchè il gioco.. è bello se dura poco.


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Senti... mi stavo trattenendo... ma adesso te lo dico. Io ho la fortissima impressione che trattasi di esemplare di felino femmina deceduta = gatta morta. Genere pericolosissimo. Io te l'ho detto, spero per te di sbagliarmi, mi stai pure simpatico.


Ma non trattenerti, in fondo se sono qui è proprio per confrontarmi con un parere esterno, magari brutale.  Tanto sono un Ariete da manuale e faccio comunque di testa mia... 

E' vero, le piacciono molto i felini.  Purtroppo anche a me :-( 

Grazie per il "simpatico"


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> .. poi passa perchè il gioco.. è bello se dura poco.


Probabilmente qui dura di piu' per problemi inerenti alla sua vita, perché in fondo non sente di valere un granché, si dibatte in mezzo a tanti problemi (debiti, case, famiglia "acquisita" poco comprensiva)... E trova uno che la sta a sentire e a cui piace e che a modo suo lei controlla.

Pero' ...l'ho cercata io, e dal casino devo uscirne fuori io, quale che sia il metodo...


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Scherzi Conte? vale la pena perderci tanto tempo per una che dispensa eau de gnoc... gli ha fatto credere di avere qualcosa in esclusiva, no? poi dicono tanto... mica cambiato nulla eh? legge della domanda e dell'offerta...  e ci si casca sempre su sti trucchetti. Poi cosa fa lui? le salta addosso? e come si permette? mica può prendere ciò che lei era determinata a far solo annusare, no?E attenzione... lo stupro non è neanche parente qui! Si parla di giochini... e di controllo, di potere.


Nuova mossa allora...eheheheehehe...
Mi intorto un'altre collega decisamente più bella di lei...
No?


----------



## contepinceton (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ciò Attila...ma lavorare no?

Cioè io dico...
Porco cazzo sono un imprenditore...
Vengo qui dentro e leggo cosa fanno i miei dipendenti durante l'orario di lavoro...

Altro che denuncia...per molestia...

Io licenzio eh?

Metto un bel cartello...

Chi viene beccato a ciulare o amoreggiare durante l'orario di lavoro...
Licenziato!

Cioè ma dove siamo?
Il luogo di lavoro è un motel aggratis?

Un privè?

Cioè io dico faccio un giro in perlustrazione dei miei dipendenti e trovo mutande che ballano e fumano...e cicci che schiaffeggiano ? Eh?

Ma il deboscio contemporaneo non ha confini...

E poi ci si lamenta della crisi...

EH?:mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Nuova mossa allora...eheheheehehe...
> Mi intorto un'altre collega decisamente più bella di lei...
> No?


Esatto


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2012)

Gatta morta senza ombra di dubbio. Non te la darà mai, ergo trovati un felino degno di questo nome!


----------



## Ultimo (21 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Gatta morta senza ombra di dubbio. Non te la darà mai, ergo trovati un felino degno di questo nome!



Ciao geko, è un piacere leggerti.


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Ciò Attila...ma lavorare no?
> 
> Cioè io dico...
> Porco cazzo sono un imprenditore...
> ...



No no non ci siamo...  Se non mi lasciano intortare chi mi pare e piace e se mi costringono a lavorare, non mi devono neanche licenziare perché ME NE VADO IO !!!  C'è un limite alle frustrazioni che uno deve subire, non me ne sono mica andato all'estero per fare la vita che avrei fatto a casa mia...


----------



## geko (21 Febbraio 2012)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Ciao geko, è un piacere leggerti.


Ciao Bubi, anche tu mi sei mancato! Grazie, ho avuto delle giornate intense, in effetti un bel massaggio alla schiena non mi dispiacerebbe! :mrgreen:


----------



## free (21 Febbraio 2012)

secondo me lei è molto indecisa, le piaci sicuramente, ma non sa che fare
altrimenti sarebbe infastidita e sguscerebbe via come un'anguilla

quindi, ne discende che sarebbe opportuno ricorrere alla mossa del 4 di spade, come ti hanno già consigliato!


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Esatto


Ma alla fine sono un po' un fesso sentimentale. 

Per questo, tra l'altro, la mia compagna che ha intuito diverse mosse non si preoccupa piu' di tanto.


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> *Ciao Bubi,* anche tu mi sei mancato! Grazie, ho avuto delle giornate intense, in effetti un bel massaggio alla schiena non mi dispiacerebbe! :mrgreen:


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl: sei sempre più un mito....


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Forse i dialoghi freschi di giornata sono meglio delle spiegazioni...

"Programmi per il week-end?" 
"vado a una specie di party..." 

"Una specie?" 
"E' ...una dimostrazione di 'lingérie fine' "

"Originale come party... E ci vai da sola..."
"Si', cioè, è una cosa per sole donne...  pero' è in un'altra città ...dove abitano i miei suoceri.  Pero' dovrei dormire fuori e non mi va di farmi ospitare da loro". 

"E allora?" 
"E allora forse non ci vado". 

"Capisco, parliamone" 
"Ah ah ma tu che c'entri...!"


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Forse i dialoghi freschi di giornata sono meglio delle spiegazioni...
> 
> "Programmi per il week-end?"
> "vado a una specie di party..."
> ...


Anche a me piacciono i felini... vivi però


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Anche a me piacciono i felini... vivi però


Oggi si è permessa di dire che il mio gatto (sterilizzato) è "impotente", e non è il tipo di cose che sono pronto a dimenticare. 

Lei invece ha una gatta costantemente in calore e costantemente chiusa in casa (a quanto racconta).  Io le ho spiegato che come minimo è frigida.


----------



## passante (21 Febbraio 2012)

ma dai smettila di fare lo zerbino, su :unhappy: 

(anche perchè, per quel poco che cnosco le donne, loro non la darebbero mai a un uomo-zerbino).


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Oggi si è permessa di dire che il mio gatto (sterilizzato) è "impotente", e non è il tipo di cose che sono pronto a dimenticare.
> 
> Lei invece ha una gatta costantemente in calore e costantemente chiusa in casa (a quanto racconta).  Io le ho spiegato che come minimo è frigida.


Dici che era una metafora? Perchè io una gatta costantemente in calore la porterei dal ginec.. dal veterinario


----------



## Tebe (21 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Oggi si è permessa di dire che il mio gatto (sterilizzato) è "impotente", e non è il tipo di cose che sono pronto a dimenticare.
> 
> Lei invece ha una gatta costantemente in calore e costantemente chiusa in casa (a quanto racconta).  Io le ho spiegato che come minimo è frigida.


Attila - Allora hai deciso di andare al party per sole donne?-
gatta morta - ma non so...mi scoccia sempre farmi ospitare da...-
-Prenoto io allora. Hai preferenze sull albergo?-
-dai non scherzare lo sai che..-
-Hai preferenze sull'albergo?-
-No però dai -
-E' evidente che con te c'è un problema di comunicazione verbale. Ripeto la domanda magari con l'ausilio dei segni così capisci meglio HAI...PREFERENZE...SULL' ALBERGO?-
-Senti Attila ti stai prendendo delle...
A questo punto la spiaccichi da qualche parte e basta.
Ma scusa....
Tu devi essere masochista a manetta.
Ma ti fai delle panciate di pipino duro che manco a 15 anni.
Ma puoi ridurti così?
E fai l'uomo cazzo! Che di minchioni in giro è pieno.


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

passante ha detto:


> ma dai smettila di fare lo zerbino, su :unhappy:
> 
> (anche perchè, per quel poco che cnosco le donne, loro non la darebbero mai a un uomo-zerbino).


in quaranta e passa anni quello che ho imparato è a non generalizzare


----------



## Attila (21 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Dici che era una metafora? Perchè io una gatta costantemente in calore la porterei dal ginec.. dal veterinario


Era una metafora involontaria.  Come quella della figlia di 8 anni che da come la racconta sembra una ninfomane. O del "ho l'impressione che tu abbia il potere di convincere tutti a fare quello che vuoi tu".  Dopodiché ci provai e mi presi il "ma dai, stiamo scherzando?"


----------



## exStermy (21 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Attila - Allora hai deciso di andare al party per sole donne?-
> gatta morta - ma non so...mi scoccia sempre farmi ospitare da...-
> -Prenoto io allora. Hai preferenze sull albergo?-
> -dai non scherzare lo sai che..-
> ...


o quanto meno cambiasse nick...

ahahahahah


----------



## Sbriciolata (21 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Era una metafora involontaria.  Come quella della figlia di 8 anni che da come la racconta sembra una ninfomane. O del "ho l'impressione che tu abbia il potere di convincere tutti a fare quello che vuoi tu".  Dopodiché ci provai e mi presi il "ma dai, stiamo scherzando?"


Certo, involontaria... assolutamente. Le è scappata proprio... ma si sa le metafore... sono sfuggenti


----------



## Attila (22 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Certo, involontaria... assolutamente. Le è scappata proprio... ma si sa le metafore... sono sfuggenti


Diciamo che a suo tempo il "ok, vengo con te a Parigi - magari lo dico a mio marito - pero' non gli dico esattamente con chi vado - pero' guarda che se c'è la tua ragazza per me va bene lo stesso - pero' se andiamo altrove va bene lo stesso" l'avevo preso come un segnale di disponibilità.

Poi una ti mette lo stop, e comincia con le metafore...


----------



## lothar57 (22 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Diciamo che a suo tempo il "ok, vengo con te a Parigi - magari lo dico a mio marito - pero' non gli dico esattamente con chi vado - pero' guarda che se c'è la tua ragazza per me va bene lo stesso - pero' se andiamo altrove va bene lo stesso" l'avevo preso come un segnale di disponibilità.
> 
> Poi una ti mette lo stop, e comincia con le metafore...


Buongiorno invornitone..sei troppo buono e indeciso..le donne ti faranno a pezz..ascolta come si fa'..
lasciala friggere...chiudi il cell2 gg..fai finta che non esista...vedrai che ti cerchera'lei..parola di lothar


----------



## Attila (22 Febbraio 2012)

lothar57 ha detto:


> Buongiorno invornitone..sei troppo buono e indeciso..le donne ti faranno a pezz..


Di questo non ho piu' bisogno di prove, alla mia veneranda età  
Ok, mi fido del consiglio.  Anche se ho già provato a metterlo in pratica, se non altro per riprendere fiato.  Forse anche li' ci vuole piu' convinzione...


----------



## Eliade (22 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Era una metafora involontaria.  Come quella della figlia di 8 anni che da come la racconta sembra una ninfomane. O del "ho l'impressione che tu abbia il potere di convincere tutti a fare quello che vuoi tu".  Dopodiché ci provai e mi presi il "ma dai, stiamo scherzando?"


E' proprio una profumiera 'sta qui....


----------



## geko (22 Febbraio 2012)

Tebe ha detto:


> Attila - Allora hai deciso di andare al party per sole donne?-
> gatta morta - ma non so...mi scoccia sempre farmi ospitare da...-
> -Prenoto io allora. Hai preferenze sull albergo?-
> -dai non scherzare lo sai che..-
> ...


:rotfl: Rotolo!!!

Mi accodo al consiglio. Unica cosa Attila, quando lo fai metti in conto un bel cartone in faccia (nel mio caso le donne danno pugni, non schiaffi... ), per il resto: fatti valere! :up:

Comunque questo consiglio viene dopo l'altro più sensato, e cioè: mandala a spigolare. Lasciala perdere e ignorala.


----------



## Attila (22 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> :rotfl: Rotolo!!!
> 
> Mi accodo al consiglio. Unica cosa Attila, quando lo fai metti in conto un bel cartone in faccia (nel mio caso le donne danno pugni, non schiaffi... ), per il resto: fatti valere! :up:
> 
> Comunque questo consiglio viene dopo l'altro più sensato, e cioè: mandala a spigolare. Lasciala perdere e ignorala.


Ma non mi farà proprio niente, non è quello il problema, siamo anche troppo in confidenza (il problema magari è quello dei testimoni e degli incontri fortuiti / mica tanto fortuiti, lavoriamo tutti assieme /   "oh, ciao, e questa chi è? Paga o lo racconto alla tua ragazza".  E corre a raccontarglielo per davvero - episodio realmente avvenuto)

Cede, o non cede, e poi dal giorno dopo ricomincia la stessa identica manfrina. Se è per poter dire "ce l'ho fatta!" non vale la pena. 

Il problema è l'essere sedotti e ridotti in cenere dalle resistenze altrui.  E di quello sono colpevole solo io. 
Tra l'altro non posso neanche dire che mi stia provocando o perseguitando.  Sono io che devo ogni volta stanarla - dopodiché gli ammiccamenti arrivano a poco a poco - seguiti da immediata ritirata strategica.

Ci vorranno le maniere forti, se lo dicono in tanti sarà pur vero...


----------



## tesla (23 Febbraio 2012)

ma per una volta che una, dico una non cede al tradimento bisogna per forza menargliela finchè non cede? 
mi domando se a volte non ci si può fare un po' una padellata di caz... propri, reggere l'urto del NO, come fanno gli adulti, e lasciare in pace una persona (sia che mandi segnali, sia che non li mandi)


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma per una volta che una, dico una non cede al tradimento bisogna per forza menargliela finchè non cede?
> mi domando se a volte non ci si può fare un po' una padellata di caz... propri, reggere l'urto del NO, come fanno gli adulti, e lasciare in pace una persona (sia che mandi segnali, sia che non li mandi)



Ma è un punto di vista non lontano dal mio, sai?  In astratto hai ragione.  Solo che la sfrenata ammirazione per la sua caparbia forza morale ha finito per fregarmi!  Non sono - del tutto - ironico

Comunque: in casi analoghi non mi sarei lanciato, e in casi ancora piu' analoghi non ho insistito, quindi qui è scattato qualcosa di diverso. 

Su quanto tempo ci voglia per diventare adulti, anche questo forum insegna...


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma è un punto di vista non lontano dal mio, sai?  In astratto hai ragione.  Solo che la sfrenata ammirazione per la sua caparbia forza morale ha finito per fregarmi!  Non sono - del tutto - ironico
> 
> Comunque: in casi analoghi non mi sarei lanciato, e in casi ancora piu' analoghi non ho insistito, quindi qui è scattato qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> Su quanto tempo ci voglia per diventare adulti, anche questo forum insegna...


Ma sai Attila, io ho passato... Non ti dico quanti mesi che è meglio... Dietro a una persona che volevo convincere a tutti i costi: sposata, in un ruolo che rendeva le cose ancora più impossibili ma che non lanciava alcun segnale, io capivo di piacerle ma lei non ha mai fatto niente per incoraggiarmi, anzi. 
Il punto è che io la volevo a tutti i costi e basta, non mi interessava nient'altro, oggi peró me ne sono pentito amaramente... Perché ero completamente stravolto da questa persona, era diventata un'ossessione per me, una specie di malattia. Ed è stata anche la sua riservatezza ed il suo non cedere a farmi perdere la testa... Occhio a giocare col fuoco, perché certe volte sembra un fuocherello invece è un mega incendio e, come dico spesso, ti carbonizza.


----------



## tesla (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma è un punto di vista non lontano dal mio, sai? In astratto hai ragione. Solo che la sfrenata ammirazione per la sua caparbia forza morale ha finito per fregarmi! Non sono - del tutto - ironico
> 
> Comunque: in casi analoghi non mi sarei lanciato, e in casi ancora piu' analoghi non ho insistito, quindi qui è scattato qualcosa di diverso.
> 
> Su quanto tempo ci voglia per diventare adulti, anche questo forum insegna...



si va beh, l spiegazioni sono millemila e a rotazione sempre le stesse: se dice si ti intriga la disponibilità e il fascino del proibito, se dice no ti intriga la ritrosia e il fascino della sua caparbia forza morale.
vorrei per una volta lasciare da una parte le egoistiche spiegazioni e dire in tutta franchezza che far cedere qualcuno a tutti i costi perchè ti va a fuoco il birillo, è un atto veramente meschino.
e lascia perdere santo cielo!


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> Ma sai Attila, io ho passato... Non ti dico quanti mesi che è meglio... Dietro a una persona che volevo convincere a tutti i costi: sposata, in un ruolo che rendeva le cose ancora più impossibili ma che non lanciava alcun segnale, io capivo di piacerle ma lei non ha mai fatto niente per incoraggiarmi, anzi.
> Il punto è che io la volevo a tutti i costi e basta, non mi interessava nient'altro, oggi peró me ne sono pentito amaramente... Perché ero completamente stravolto da questa persona, era diventata un'ossessione per me, una specie di malattia. Ed è stata anche la sua riservatezza ed il suo non cedere a farmi perdere la testa... Occhio a giocare col fuoco, perché certe volte sembra un fuocherello invece è un mega incendio e, come dico spesso, ti carbonizza.


Oh, finalmente ci siamo. Diciamo che è una situazione del genere. 

E per completare rispetto ai "segnali": ci sono altre persone attorno a me verso le quali (fermo restando che evidentemente nella mia vita normale ...qualcosa non va) ho avuto idee simili, e che a priori mi piacciono. Senza neanche dovere andare tanto a fondo, mi hanno fatto capire di essere contente di come stanno, la cosa mi è passata in fretta e ora posso frequentarle, se mi va, in tutta serenità. In questo caso no. 

Probabilmente ha ragione chi ha ipotizzato che sia sotto sotto un modo per non pensare ad altri problemi piu' intricati. Magari questo vale anche per lei, ma a un livello di intensità minore (lei ha una vita "vera", figli ecc., io no)


----------



## exStermy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Oh, finalmente ci siamo.  Diciamo che è una situazione del genere.
> 
> E per completare rispetto ai "segnali":  ci sono altre persone attorno a me verso le quali (fermo restando che evidentemente nella mia vita normale ...qualcosa non va) ho avuto idee simili, e che a priori mi piacciono.  Senza neanche dovere andare tanto a fondo, mi hanno fatto capire di essere contente di come stanno, la cosa mi è passata in fretta e ora posso frequentarle, se mi và, in tutta serenità.  In questo caso no.
> 
> Probabilmente ha ragione chi ha ipotizzato che sia sotto sotto un modo per non pensare ad altri problemi piu' intricati.  Magari questo vale anche per lei, ma a un livello di intensità minore (lei ha una vita "vera", figli ecc., io no)


Io sarei curioso de sape' se continueresti a scassarle la minchia anche dopo una bella ripassata del marito....

che dici?

faresti ancora il galletto col tutore alle rotule?

ahahahahahah


----------



## geko (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Oh, finalmente ci siamo. Diciamo che è una situazione del genere.
> 
> E per completare rispetto ai "segnali": ci sono altre persone attorno a me verso le quali (fermo restando che evidentemente nella mia vita normale ...qualcosa non va) ho avuto idee simili, e che a priori mi piacciono. Senza neanche dovere andare tanto a fondo, mi hanno fatto capire di essere contente di come stanno, la cosa mi è passata in fretta e ora posso frequentarle, se mi va, in tutta serenità. In questo caso no.
> 
> Probabilmente ha ragione chi ha ipotizzato che sia sotto sotto un modo per non pensare ad altri problemi piu' intricati. Magari questo vale anche per lei, ma a un livello di intensità minore (lei ha una vita "vera", figli ecc., io no)


E allora lasciatelo dire da me: scappaaaa! 

Lasciando da parte la morale, io non sono di certo la persona adatta a farti la predica in tal senso, il rischio è quello di arrivare a un punto di non ritorno. Ti fotti il cervello così eh! Ti fai ossessionare da certi movimenti, certe espressioni, sguardi ecc. E non dormi più, io ancora adesso quando riscontro gli stessi atteggiamenti, le stesse movenze in altre persone avverto proprio un malessere fisico. Ok... Io sono malato, lo ammetto. Peró stai attento a non entrare troppo in questi meccanismi perché ti rendono piuttosto 'tossico'.


----------



## tesla (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io sarei curioso de sape' se continueresti a scassarle la minchia anche dopo una bella ripassata del marito....
> 
> che dici?
> 
> ...


come non quotare una simile perla?! :up:


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

exStermy ha detto:


> Io sarei curioso de sape' se continueresti a scassarle la minchia anche dopo una bella ripassata del marito....
> 
> che dici?
> 
> ...


Se è vero che sono masochista, la risposta è fin troppo ovvia


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

geko ha detto:


> E allora lasciatelo dire da me: scappaaaa!
> 
> Lasciando da parte la morale, io non sono di certo la persona adatta a farti la predica in tal senso, il rischio è quello di arrivare a un punto di non ritorno. Ti fotti il cervello così eh! Ti fai ossessionare da certi movimenti, certe espressioni, sguardi ecc. E non dormi più, io ancora adesso quando riscontro gli stessi atteggiamenti, le stesse movenze in altre persone avverto proprio un malessere fisico. Ok... Io sono malato, lo ammetto. Peró stai attento a non entrare troppo in questi meccanismi perché ti rendono piuttosto 'tossico'.


grazie per il consiglio 
a prescindere da tutto...


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> come non quotare una simile perla?! :up:



Ma com'è che si passa senza soluzione di continuità dai commenti sul tipo "non fare il fesso / che cosa aspetti / saltale addosso a tradimento"  a "come ti permetti zozzone"?  

 Non potreste "addivenire a una posizione consensuale"?  Scusate, ma lavoro in un'istituzione politica


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma com'è che si passa senza soluzione di continuità dai commenti sul tipo "non fare il fesso / che cosa aspetti / saltale addosso a tradimento" a "come ti permetti zozzone"?
> 
> Non potreste "addivenire a una posizione consensuale"? Scusate, ma lavoro in un'istituzione politica


Grazie al cielo qua di inciuci non se ne fanno eh... dipende chi ti risponde...traditore... tradito... amante ognuno ha le sue posizioni politiche


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Grazie al cielo qua di inciuci non se ne fanno eh... dipende chi ti risponde...traditore... tradito... amante ognuno ha le sue posizioni politiche


Io sono di centro.  Come in quell'imitazione di Prodi fatta da Guzzanti.  "Non mi muovo, come il semaforo"


----------



## tesla (23 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma com'è che si passa senza soluzione di continuità dai commenti sul tipo "non fare il fesso / che cosa aspetti / saltale addosso a tradimento" a "come ti permetti zozzone"?


dipende da chi ti risponde: c'è quello a cui brucia il sottocoda perchè SA cosa vuol dire subire il tradimento, quello che si crede Priapo e l'uomo invisibile al contempo e quindi ti dirà di darci dentro.
insomma dentro la tua testa dovrebbe formarsi una gran bella idea, dall'insieme e dall'amalgama di ogni punto di vista.
Stermy ti dice di pensare alle rotule, ad esempio, punto di vista non sempre contemplato: i mariti hanno grosse manone e il porto d'armi a volte 
io ti do il mio punto di vista di tradita, distrutta dal dolore, che avrebbe voluto una compagna che sapeva resistere alle tentazioni, ma non l'ha avuta e per questo motivo vagolo tra inferno e purgatorio da alcuni mesi della mia vita.
mi pongo nella situazione del marito di lei: se sapessi che qualcuno l'ha fatta cedere, ad oltranza, con insistenza, dopo il suo rifiuto, la mia rabbia sarebbe veramente incontenibile, e una rotula te la farei saltare anch'io


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dipende da chi ti risponde: c'è quello a cui brucia il sottocoda perchè SA cosa vuol dire subire il tradimento, quello che si crede Priapo e l'uomo invisibile al contempo e quindi ti dirà di darci dentro.
> insomma dentro la tua testa dovrebbe formarsi una gran bella idea, dall'insieme e dall'amalgama di ogni punto di vista.
> Stermy ti dice di pensare alle rotule, ad esempio, punto di vista non sempre contemplato: i mariti hanno grosse manone e il porto d'armi a volte
> io ti do il mio punto di vista di tradita, distrutta dal dolore, che avrebbe voluto una compagna che sapeva resistere alle tentazioni, ma non l'ha avuta e per questo motivo vagolo tra inferno e purgatorio da alcuni mesi della mia vita.
> mi pongo nella situazione del marito di lei: se sapessi che qualcuno l'ha fatta cedere, ad oltranza, con insistenza, dopo il suo rifiuto, la mia rabbia sarebbe veramente incontenibile, e una rotula te la farei saltare anch'io



Il dolore va sempre rispettato. 

Detto questa, se dopo il rifiuto una non si perita di descrivere al pericoloso seduttore quanto sta male con il marito, che in effetti è incapace persino di citare (non credo che questa tua compagna tu la chiamassi in pubblico "quelli là") e che per inciso vive del suo stipendio - il che aumenta il rischio-pistolettata, in effeti - e poi ti viene a trovare sbattendo gli occhioni proprio mentre io sto attuando la stoica politica dello struzzo che qui mi si raccomanda, ecco ...non sarebbe, non dico molto, ma un pochino diverso da come dici tu, cosi' come (credo) ogni storia umana è diversa da un'altra?


----------



## Sbriciolata (23 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> dipende da chi ti risponde: c'è quello a cui brucia il sottocoda perchè SA cosa vuol dire subire il tradimento, quello che si crede Priapo e l'uomo invisibile al contempo e quindi ti dirà di darci dentro.
> insomma dentro la tua testa dovrebbe formarsi una gran bella idea, dall'insieme e dall'amalgama di ogni punto di vista.
> Stermy ti dice di pensare alle rotule, ad esempio, punto di vista non sempre contemplato: i mariti hanno grosse manone e il porto d'armi a volte
> io ti do il mio punto di vista di tradita, distrutta dal dolore, che avrebbe voluto una compagna che sapeva resistere alle tentazioni, ma non l'ha avuta e per questo motivo vagolo tra inferno e purgatorio da alcuni mesi della mia vita.
> mi pongo nella situazione del marito di lei: se sapessi che qualcuno l'ha fatta cedere, ad oltranza, con insistenza, dopo il suo rifiuto, la mia rabbia sarebbe veramente incontenibile, e una rotula te la farei saltare anch'io


Tesla... non stiamo parlando di S.M.Goretti... lei si sta divertendo, e molto, temo molto più di quanto potrà divertirsi lui.


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesla... non stiamo parlando di S.M.Goretti... lei si sta divertendo, e molto, temo molto più di quanto potrà divertirsi lui.


apprezzo sempre la "solidarietà femminile" ...quando non si rivolge ad altre donne


----------



## Simy (23 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Tesla... non stiamo parlando di S.M.Goretti... lei si sta divertendo, e molto, temo molto più di quanto potrà divertirsi lui.


si ma si diverte solo a fare la Profumiera!
Attila attento che le profumiere sono la razza peggiore


----------



## Attila (23 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> si ma si diverte solo a fare la Profumiera!
> Attila attento che le profumiere sono la razza peggiore


Piu' che di profumeria, per quel che posso capire, è una questione di infantilismo e grande insicurezza. Dovrei metterle in testa che se ci si deve divertire, ci si diverte in due...

Dovro' forzare i tempi e renderle la mia presenza o definitivamente spiacevole e imbarazzante, o esplicitamente gradita. La via di mezzo è una specie di doccia scozzese.


----------



## tesla (24 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Piu' che di profumeria, per quel che posso capire, è una questione di infantilismo e grande insicurezza. Dovrei metterle in testa che se ci si deve divertire, ci si diverte in due...
> 
> Dovro' forzare i tempi e renderle la mia presenza o definitivamente spiacevole e imbarazzante, o esplicitamente gradita. La via di mezzo è una specie di doccia scozzese.


ma la profumiera è sempre un'insicura, egocentrica, pallista suprema.
non sei tu che devi mettere in testa a lei che ci si deve divertire in due, lei lo sa benissimo :rotfl: sei tu che non l'hai capito. lei si diverte come una pazza a passartela sotto al naso, mentre tu dai fuori di testa.


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma la profumiera è sempre un'insicura, egocentrica, pallista suprema.
> non sei tu che devi mettere in testa a lei che ci si deve divertire in due, lei lo sa benissimo :rotfl: sei tu che non l'hai capito. lei si diverte come una pazza a passartela sotto al naso, mentre tu dai fuori di testa.


[video=youtube;T3Q9Ali2pGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Q9Ali2pGs[/video]


----------



## Attila (24 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> [video=youtube;T3Q9Ali2pGs]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T3Q9Ali2pGs[/video]


Conte, 

mi preoccupi.  Chi ti ha detto come mi chiamo ?


----------



## contepinceton (24 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Conte,
> 
> mi preoccupi.  Chi ti ha detto come mi chiamo ?




Sarà stata...aspetta...uhm...boh...
Ma c'è una che sa sempre i nomi di tutti eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:

[video=youtube;KoYw0LHEWLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoYw0LHEWLM[/video]


----------



## Simy (24 Febbraio 2012)

tesla ha detto:


> ma la profumiera è sempre un'insicura, egocentrica, pallista suprema.
> non sei tu che devi mettere in testa a lei che ci si deve divertire in due, lei lo sa benissimo :rotfl: sei tu che non l'hai capito. lei si diverte come una pazza a passartela sotto al naso, mentre tu dai fuori di testa.


quoto! 
:mrgreen:


----------



## Attila (24 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Sarà stata...aspetta...uhm...boh...
> Ma c'è una che sa sempre i nomi di tutti eh?:carneval::carneval::carneval:
> 
> [video=youtube;KoYw0LHEWLM]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoYw0LHEWLM[/video]




Proprio cosi'.  Il primo che imbraccia l'artiglieria vince e l'altro/a resta spiaccicato al suolo...


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

Visto che sapete tutto, potete anche - se volete - darmi un consiglio in tempo reale.

Lei parte in missione per una giornata.  Lontano, 3 ore di treno.  Io sono, temporaneamente, il suo capo, e posso organizzare il mio tempo come voglio. Dopo aver esitato un po', le annuncio "toh, combinazione, vengo anch'io.  Vado a trovare i miei vecchi colleghi, ho abitato li' a lungo (vero)".  

Un giorno intero da passare con lei, mai successo.   Per quanto scemetta lei sa benissimo che non è affatto un caso. 

Comunque la prendo di sorpresa.  Reazione solita   "Ehhhm ma ...ti devo dire che potrebbe anche venire mio marito".  "Pero' forse nooo".  "Te lo dico solo perché tu non sia sorpreso".   In brevissimo tempo si è adattata alla situazione imprevista cercando di riprendere il controllo, dopo un'oretta era di nuovo serena e sorridente.  Il marito non l'accompagna MAI da NESSUNA parte, credo che nominarlo (non è mai capitato da un anno a questa parte) servisse solo a raffreddare i bollori.  Io mi sono limitato a commentare "ok, posso farmi accompagnare anch'io?"  E' ovvio che non ci sarà. 

In due giorni dovrei decidere.  Giocare il tutto per tutto.  Oppure rovescio il tavolo: la predispongo alla mia presenza e la mattina stessa non parto, e sparisco per un po'.


----------



## Nocciola (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Visto che sapete tutto, potete anche - se volete - darmi un consiglio in tempo reale.
> 
> Lei parte in missione per una giornata. Lontano, 3 ore di treno. Io sono, temporaneamente, il suo capo, e posso organizzare il mio tempo come voglio. Dopo aver esitato un po', le annuncio "toh, combinazione, vengo anch'io. Vado a trovare i miei vecchi colleghi, ho abitato li' a lungo (vero)".
> 
> ...


Confermo che è una gatta morta. Appena se l'è vista brutta ha resuscitato il marito. Non mi stupirebbe che chiedesse al marito di accompagnarla....


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo che è una gatta morta. Appena se l'è vista brutta ha resuscitato il marito. Non mi stupirebbe che chiedesse al marito di accompagnarla....


Nella mia vita abbastanza morigerata, tra le esperienze che ricordo con piu' orrore c'è pure il marito "virtuale".  La donna a lungo desiderata che mi riceve a casa della ex/suocera (soprassiedo sui dettagli - era sposata ma diceva che non lo era, ed ha tenuto fermo su questo punto per tre anni) e la sera in cui dovevamo partire (era un paese dell'est, c'era poca luce, avevo passato un mese per farle ottenere il visto...)  suona il campanello.  "Oh ehm chi sarà mai?  - dice lei -  Forse il mio ex marito".  Che doveva trovarsi a centinaia di km di distanza (e poi era ex).

Vedo lei che apre la porta sul vano scale completamente buio, e comincia a biascicare spiegazioni in serbocroato. 

Io intanto pensavo "a buttarsi dal 4° piano ci si fa male?  Forse non tanto..." 

E lei torna.  "Ehm, non era lui, è uno che si era sbagliato. Al buio non l'avevo visto".


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Nella mia vita abbastanza morigerata, tra le esperienze che ricordo con piu' orrore c'è pure il marito "virtuale".  La donna a lungo desiderata che mi riceve a casa della ex/suocera (soprassiedo sui dettagli - era sposata ma diceva che non lo era, ed ha tenuto fermo su questo punto per tre anni) e la sera in cui dovevamo partire (era un paese dell'est, c'era poca luce, avevo passato un mese per farle ottenere il visto...)  suona il campanello.  "Oh ehm chi sarà mai?  - dice lei -  Forse il mio ex marito".  Che doveva trovarsi a centinaia di km di distanza (e poi era ex).
> 
> Vedo lei che apre la porta sul vano scale completamente buio, e comincia a biascicare spiegazioni in serbocroato.
> 
> ...


Ma te le cerchi col lanternino?


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> Ma te le cerchi col lanternino?


Diciamo che opero una raffinatissima preselezione.  La maggior parte delle donne mi appaiono vuote e superficiali.  
Restano i casi da manicomio e quelli me li becco tutti


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Diciamo che opero una raffinatissima preselezione. La maggior parte delle donne mi appaiono vuote e superficiali.
> Restano i casi da manicomio e quelli me li becco tutti


non è che forse devi rivedere i criteri di preselezione?


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> non è che forse devi rivedere i criteri di preselezione?


Nel caso della mia partner attuale (?) l'ho fatto.
Ho tralasciato il profilo schizoide, borderline e bipolare per quello depresso. 

I risultati non sono ahimé esaltanti (anche se contrariamente agli altri casi il rapporto "tiene".  E te credo. Se sei depresso, ci stai dentro qualunque cosa succeda.  Pero' spandi depressione anche all'esterno).


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Nella mia vita abbastanza morigerata, tra le esperienze che ricordo con piu' orrore c'è pure il marito "virtuale".  La donna a lungo desiderata che mi riceve a casa della ex/suocera (soprassiedo sui dettagli - era sposata ma diceva che non lo era, ed ha tenuto fermo su questo punto per tre anni) e la sera in cui dovevamo partire (era un paese dell'est, c'era poca luce, avevo passato un mese per farle ottenere il visto...)  suona il campanello.  "Oh ehm chi sarà mai?  - dice lei -  Forse il mio ex marito".  Che doveva trovarsi a centinaia di km di distanza (e poi era ex).
> 
> Vedo lei che apre la porta sul vano scale completamente buio, e comincia a biascicare spiegazioni in serbocroato.
> 
> ...




:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Scusa se rido.....ma poi come andò a finire?


----------



## Simy (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Nel caso della mia partner attuale (?) l'ho fatto.
> Ho tralasciato il profilo schizoide, borderline e bipolare per quello depresso.
> 
> I risultati non sono ahimé esaltanti (anche se contrariamente agli altri casi il rapporto "tiene". E te credo. Se sei depresso, ci stai dentro qualunque cosa succeda. Pero' spandi depressione anche all'esterno).


:blu: 

non va bene...qui bisogna fare un corso accelerato...non puoi ridurti cosi!

:blu:


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> :rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:Scusa se rido.....ma poi come andò a finire?


Dunque, dopo... "ci coricammo". Mi spiego' che le lenzuola "non erano mai state usate". 

Poi ci svegliammo per prendere alle 7 il comodo autobus che andava da Pula a Trieste (100 km) in 3 ore e 50 con musica folk balcanica a tutto volume. Viaggiammo poi dalla mia città a Parigi nella notte di Natale (visto che non c'erano piu' posti liberi, ovviamente) e appena arrivati le sue prime parole furono "va bene, e adesso quando posso tornare a casa?" 

E cosi' per 3 anni. A suo tempo tutti mi dicevano "devi scriverci su un libro", ma avevo altro per la testa.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> :blu:
> 
> non va bene...qui bisogna fare un corso accelerato...non puoi ridurti cosi!
> 
> :blu:


Attila scrivi in mp al gran Gallo...Lothar detto Brenno...e stai lontano da Pirro!


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Attila scrivi in mp al gran Gallo...Lothar detto Brenno...e stai lontano da Pirro!


Ma Lothar esiste veramente...?  Riceve su appuntamento?


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Dunque, dopo... "ci coricammo". Mi spiego' che le lenzuola "non erano mai state usate".
> 
> Poi ci svegliammo per prendere alle 7 il comodo autobus che andava da Pula a Trieste (100 km) in 3 ore e 50 con musica folk balcanica a tutto volume. Viaggiammo poi dalla mia città a Parigi nella notte di Natale (visto che non c'erano piu' posti liberi, ovviamente) e appena arrivati le sue prime parole furono "va bene, e adesso quando posso tornare a casa?"
> 
> E cosi' per 3 anni. A suo tempo tutti mi dicevano "devi scriverci su un libro", ma avevo altro per la testa.



A questo punto io fossi in te sarei ottimista... dopo esperienze del genere si può solo migliorare...


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

Nausicaa ha detto:


> A questo punto io fossi in te sarei ottimista... dopo esperienze del genere si può solo migliorare...


Cosi' è stato.   Ma ti parlo di cose successe 15 anni fa.  Sono migliorato ma un po' troppo lentamente, e sento che certi richiami profondi continuano ad operare...


----------



## Nausicaa (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Cosi' è stato.   Ma ti parlo di cose successe 15 anni fa.  Sono migliorato ma un po' troppo lentamente, e sento che certi richiami profondi continuano ad operare...



Ups, attento, non stuzzicare il mio lato "psicologa da strada" 

Senza scherzi, se riconosci un modus operandi nel delitto, sei già su una buona strada :smile:


----------



## lunaiena (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Dunque, dopo... "ci coricammo". Mi spiego' che le lenzuola "non erano mai state usate".
> 
> Poi ci svegliammo per prendere alle 7 il comodo autobus che andava da Pula a Trieste (100 km) in 3 ore e 50 con musica folk balcanica a tutto volume. Viaggiammo poi dalla mia città a Parigi nella notte di Natale (visto che non c'erano piu' posti liberi, ovviamente) e appena arrivati le sue prime parole furono "va bene, e adesso quando posso tornare a casa?"
> 
> E cosi' per 3 anni. A suo tempo tutti mi dicevano *"devi scriverci su un libro", *ma avevo altro per la testa.


Davvero.....dovresti ripensarci...è curiosa questa storia


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

lunapiena ha detto:


> Davvero.....dovresti ripensarci...è curiosa questa storia


Ci sono tanti dettagli carini, il "vado in spiaggia" detto alla mamma (la giovane aveva ...36 anni), per non poter dire che intendeva salire sul pullman: e poi arriviamo fino in Svezia, sempre con la sacca da spiaggia...

La mamma che dopo averci visto per giorni dormire nello stesso letto salta su' un mese dopo con "ho appena scoperto che lei ha una relazione con mia figlia!" 

Ma ci furono anche cose tragiche, lutti, aborti, che rendono la cosa tutt'altro che piacevole se non in un ricordo selettivo.


----------



## contepinceton (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ma Lothar esiste veramente...?  Riceve su appuntamento?


Ma si che esiste eh?
Sabina una volta scrisse un 3d in cui diceva...cosa si prova a tradire?
E paffete dalle viscere della terra da dove lo avevano incatenato...ecco materializzarsi lui Lothar...
Scrivi in mp...e ti risponde...

Attila mi raccomando
Tatto e gentilezza...

Non è permaloso...solo molto sucettibile eh?

Oppure scrivi a meridio...tutta gente vecia dell'arte dell'intortamento...


----------



## Eliade (28 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ci sono tanti dettagli carini, il "vado in spiaggia" detto alla mamma (la giovane aveva ...36 anni), per non poter dire che intendeva salire sul pullman: e poi arriviamo fino in Svezia, sempre con la sacca da spiaggia...
> 
> La mamma che dopo averci visto per giorni dormire nello stesso letto salta su' un mese dopo con "ho appena scoperto che lei ha una relazione con mia figlia!"


:rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl: :rotfl:

Quoto farfalla per la gatta morta...


----------



## Attila (28 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Confermo che è una gatta morta. Appena se l'è vista brutta ha resuscitato il marito. Non mi stupirebbe che chiedesse al marito di accompagnarla....


Dopo, per cosi' dire, mi ha spiegato.  Ipotesi marito = la porta in auto.  No marito = viaggia da sola in treno.  Se una, vedendosela brutta, almeno dicesse "preferisco farmi accompagnare da mio marito", la cosa sarebbe chiara a prescindere e finita li'. 

Naturalmente lei non sceglie, anzi mi tira fuori gli orari dei treni e al commento "ma il programma è serratissimo, non avremmo neanche tempo di andare a pranzo" risponde, "eh si' pero' abbiamo il viaggio"


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Dopo, per cosi' dire, mi ha spiegato.  Ipotesi marito = la porta in auto.  No marito = viaggia da sola in treno.  Se una, vedendosela brutta, almeno dicesse "preferisco farmi accompagnare da mio marito", la cosa sarebbe chiara a prescindere e finita li'.
> 
> Naturalmente lei non sceglie, anzi mi tira fuori gli orari dei treni e al commento "ma il programma è serratissimo, non avremmo neanche tempo di andare a pranzo" risponde, "eh si' pero' abbiamo il viaggio"


Ascolta se fosse interessata a trombare con te coglierebbe questa occasione al volo, treno aereo bicicletta o qualunque altro mezzo. Al marito manco per le palle che gli direbbe che può accompagnarla.
Certo avete il viaggio in treno, con centinaia di persone......Confermo gatta mortissima


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2012)




----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

Mha!! e dire che io! al tradimento davo quel tocco di romanticismo dato dall'eccitazione! corteggiamento, allusioni, e tutto quello che potrebbe appunto portare al tradimento. Mai avrei pensato che dietro un tradimento ci fosse premeditazione voluta e confermata. 
Cioè mai no! ma essendo un romanticone che, vuole sempre trovare una minchiata per dare delle spiegazioni.....


----------



## Attila (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Ascolta se fosse interessata a trombare con te coglierebbe questa occasione al volo, treno aereo bicicletta o qualunque altro mezzo. Al marito manco per le palle che gli direbbe che può accompagnarla.
> Certo avete il viaggio in treno, con centinaia di persone......Confermo gatta mortissima


il mio problema sta prendendo un'altra forma e cioè : ma chimmelofaffà di svegliarmi alle 5.... 


Come quello della canzone di Jannacci che prendeva il treno tutte le mattine perché non aveva osato confessare alla moglie che l'avevano licenziato mentre ritagliava i fiori nella lamiera della catena di montaggio


----------



## Attila (29 Febbraio 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> ......Confermo gatta mortissima


Adesso il marito non l'accompagna piu'.  Combinazione?  Gomblotto?  

Ho l'occasione d'oro per ...cambiare improvvisamente programma e farle fare 4 ore e mezzo di viaggio + trasferta da sola


----------



## Eliade (29 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Adesso il marito non l'accompagna piu'.  Combinazione?  Gomblotto?
> 
> Ho l'occasione d'oro per ...cambiare improvvisamente programma e farle fare 4 ore e mezzo di viaggio + trasferta da sola


Sfrutta l'effetto sorpresa...lasciala sola soletta....:carneval:


----------



## Nocciola (29 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Adesso il marito non l'accompagna piu'. Combinazione? Gomblotto?
> 
> Ho l'occasione d'oro per ...cambiare improvvisamente programma e farle fare 4 ore e mezzo di viaggio + trasferta da sola


Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


----------



## Sbriciolata (29 Febbraio 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> il mio problema sta prendendo un'altra forma e cioè : ma chimmelofaffà di svegliarmi alle 5....
> 
> 
> Come quello della canzone di Jannacci che prendeva il treno tutte le mattine perché non aveva osato confessare alla moglie che l'avevano licenziato mentre ritagliava i fiori nella lamiera della catena di montaggio


Gigi Lamera!


----------



## Ultimo (29 Febbraio 2012)

Sbriciolata ha detto:


> Gigi Lamera!


L'amerà gnorante!


----------



## Attila (1 Marzo 2012)

farfalla ha detto:


> Sarebbe cosa buona e giusta


Ebbene NO.

Oggi andai, gestii il viaggio con fare complice e suadente, passai poi all'azione tirando fuori il mio io piu' ardimentoso come consigliatomi e...


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Ebbene NO.
> 
> Oggi andai, gestii il viaggio con fare complice e suadente, passai poi all'azione tirando fuori il mio io piu' ardimentoso come consigliatomi e...



... e?


----------



## Attila (1 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> ... e?


Grazie della transizione!


 ..."no ...beh, ecco ...il rapporto con mio marito è in crisi, ma non al punto che possa fargli questo  ...magari il tuo è piu' in crisi del mio ...ci sei rimasto male?" 

"no, ma figurati!  Era solo un test.  Anzi, se mi consenti ti citero' quale modello di virtu' muliebre su un forum online"  


La seconda frase non è del tutto fedele


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Grazie della transizione!
> 
> 
> ..."no ...beh, ecco ...il rapporto con mio marito è in crisi, ma non al punto che possa fargli questo ...magari il tuo è piu' in crisi del mio ...ci sei rimasto male?"
> ...


Prego, lo sai che sono la tua fan numero 1 - quella che aveva ipotizzato che a casa tua fossero veramente cazzi amari, se hai così tanta voglia di perdere la testa su un rompicapo insulso come la figa di compensato... ops! donna virtuosa di cui ci narri 

Ma dimmi, in seguito a questo epilogo il tuo grado di soddisfazione a che livello si colloca, tra 0 e 10?


----------



## Attila (1 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Prego, lo sai che sono la tua fan numero 1 - quella che aveva ipotizzato che a casa tua fossero veramente cazzi amari, se hai così tanta voglia di perdere la testa su un rompicapo insulso come la figa di compensato... ops! donna virtuosa di cui ci narri
> 
> Ma dimmi, in seguito a questo epilogo il tuo grado di soddisfazione a che livello si colloca, tra 0 e 10?


Cara presidente del fan club,

spero di non aggravare la mia posizione, con quello che sto per risponderti. 

Diciamo cosi': volevo essere il piu' possibile esplicito con lei, e spingerla ad esserlo con me. 
Lo sono stato, lei lo è stata.  In un rapporto dove c'è anche : amicizia pregressa, "colleganza", obbligo di vedersi tutti i giorni, partner e amici comuni (e quindi altrettante ragioni di imbarazzo), è un passo avanti.  Che aiuta a mettersi l'animo in pace. 

Che lei sia virtuosa o meno, non è un problema mio.

Rispondo : 5


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> Diciamo cosi': *volevo essere il piu' possibile esplicito con lei, e spingerla ad esserlo con me*.
> Lo sono stato, lei lo è stata. In un rapporto dove c'è anche : amicizia pregressa, "colleganza", obbligo di vedersi tutti i giorni, partner e amici comuni (e quindi altrettante ragioni di imbarazzo), è un passo avanti. *Che aiuta a mettersi l'animo in pace*.
> 
> Che lei sia virtuosa o meno, non è un problema mio.
> ...



Dai che sei sulla strada buona :up:


----------



## Attila (1 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Dai che sei sulla strada buona :up:



ps:  in fondo "qualunque segnale io dia e qualunque cosa pensi di te, non intendo tradire mio marito 
né mettere a rischio la mia vita familiare"  è una risposta eticamente accettabile.  E in ogni caso mi conviene prenderla per buona.  Quando cambia idea dovrà dirmelo lei.


----------



## Leda (1 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> ps: in fondo "qualunque segnale io dia e qualunque cosa pensi di te, non intendo tradire mio marito
> né mettere a rischio la mia vita familiare" è una risposta eticamente accettabile. E in ogni caso mi conviene prenderla per buona. *Quando cambia idea dovrà dirmelo lei*.


Spero che per allora, se mai arriverà il momento (e non ne sono affatto certa) sarai in tutt'altre - mi auguro piacevoli - faccende affacendato.


----------



## Attila (1 Marzo 2012)

Regina delle Nevi ha detto:


> Spero che per allora, se mai arriverà il momento (e non ne sono affatto certa) sarai in tutt'altre - mi auguro piacevoli - faccende affacendato.


Grazie


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> ps:  in fondo "qualunque segnale io dia e qualunque cosa pensi di te, non intendo tradire mio marito
> né mettere a rischio la mia vita familiare"  è una risposta eticamente accettabile.  E in ogni caso mi conviene prenderla per buona.  *Quando cambia idea dovrà dirmelo lei*.


e tu dovrai dire di no


----------



## Attila (2 Marzo 2012)

Simy ha detto:


> e tu dovrai dire di no


...o chiederle di pagarmi !


----------



## Simy (2 Marzo 2012)

Attila ha detto:


> ...o chiederle di pagarmi !


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------

